

Caching in Rails 4 Applications - momelnyk
http://www.slatestudio.com/blog/p/caching-in-rails-4-applications

======
luckyjazzbo
Caching with Varhish makes webapp blizzardly fast. This is what everybody in
web industry should learn how to use.

